
Ask HN: Tell me everything you know about customer experience? - amerf1
How would you define the perfect customer journey?
What are some great resources to learn from?
What is your best customer experience story?
======
verdverm
Books: They Ask, You Answer, Inspired, Don't Make Me Think

There is no perfection, only iteration, and the best source of learning is
always to talk with users. It also helps to have deep domain experience and
insights. Steve Jobs said something about the customerS not seeing leaps in
innovation (in UX), so instead look to engineers for these. This is more when
you are early in a product and see a large problem that could be solved a very
different way than today.

